# Suunto Core & Vector size comparison wrist shot please !!!



## Webb (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm interested on either one,not particular a hiker or a outdoors man,but I like the style I have a 8" wrist.

If you guys have a link to other posts that I probably missed or a pictures of yours would be helpful deciding. 

Thank you


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I have 6.75 inch wrists.


----------



## Webb (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh thanks for the pics,the Vector is bigger uh ? I like that.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

THIS THREAD may be helpful for you.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bit of a hairy arm there in picture 9 Jeff!! How do you decided which watch to wear?? Do you have a system, roster or randomly pick one!!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I have dozens of watches from Suunto to Hamilton to G Shock swatch,timex,Seiko etc. So usually I get in a genre mode and will cycle around in that genre till I move to the next.

No system.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------

